# History of Relationship Statement



## A11B (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi All - I'm an Australian and we are doing the spouse visa application for my husband. We and are a bit stuck with what is meant by how we support each other physically in the history of relationship statement ... What do they actually mean? Do they just mean household type stuff? My mum thinks they're asking about sex life! I'll write whatever they are after but would rather not over share if that's not what it's about. Anyone have any advise on the topic?


----------



## Sien (Mar 25, 2011)

Heya,
I thought it indeed can refer to household stuff. But I also wrote about my boyfriend being sick and how I supported him through this. Taking him to the doctor and translating for him, calling the hospital, getting his meds. Taking care of him physically. Driving when he could not. And I added the bills for his meds and doctor appointments as well. 
Also wrote about me having 2 jobs, cause he was not allowed to work on his visa and him doing everything else because of that. Groceries, cooking, cleaning. Of course I mentioned how awesome it was to have my personal assistent  
The physical support I also thought of being mental support. So I linked it to how he supported me emotional in difficult times. How we deal with stress, how we share it and how we communicate. Especially in the times we could not be together.
I did not really mention the sex life stuff. I am not even sure if they are allowed to ask for this. However, I tried to describe in tasteful and decent words how we grew closer after we first met and went through the normal turmoil of being in love...
Hope this helps! Good luck.


----------



## KandK (Feb 16, 2011)

A11B said:


> Hi All - I'm an Australian and we are doing the spouse visa application for my husband. We and are a bit stuck with what is meant by how we support each other physically in the history of relationship statement ... What do they actually mean? Do they just mean household type stuff? My mum thinks they're asking about sex life! I'll write whatever they are after but would rather not over share if that's not what it's about. Anyone have any advise on the topic?


They want to know about how you do everything together  but not sex lol. Show all the information you have about how your lives are FINANCIALLY linked ie. joint rental/mortgage, joint bank accounts, copies of Will, Superannuation statements with each other as beneficiary, joint bills (rates, electric, gas, phone etc) SOCIALLY ie. joint interests/hobbies/clubs, invitations as a couple to weddings or other celebrations and EMOTIONAL if you have absences how you maintain contact ie. letters, sms, telephone bills, emails, skype/msn logs etc.

Of course have the certified copies of all the docs that show proof of this, which will take you much longer than writing the statement!


----------

